# CARTAGENA | Hotel Dubai Cartagena | ~160m | ~525ft | 40 fl | U/C



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

_This is all that is known of the tower_







​
*April 2015*









*July 2015*


----------



## jeruco (Nov 9, 2014)

hola no tienes mas información acerca de esta torre... o.o


----------



## larcon_09 (May 11, 2008)

sera que confundiste la información con west 9 que tendrá 43 pisos y la valla esta justo al lado???


----------



## jeruco (Nov 9, 2014)

creditos al forista soad


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

March 3:



SoaD said:


> Dubai Cartagena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeruco (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

When nobodies believed in that "paint draw", Cartagena is getting a new high-rise


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

May 22:



cegb95 said:


> Me llama la atención que hayan construido este edificio de tal altura sin uso de grúas.
> 
> 
> by AVM608, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## djbowen (Aug 22, 2007)

Ay, esa Cartagena. También hay una Cartagena en España.


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

August 24:



jeruco said:


>


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

October 17:



TaVOMaN said:


>


----------

